# Favorite online supplier?



## Soapman Ryan (Apr 12, 2013)

My first purchase was from bramble berry, but I feel the prices were quite high and shipping fees were even worse. Who's your favorite supplier?


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm quite loyal to Bramble Berry as a whole and I'll say that with my dealings with some other suppliers, the customer service and the quality of the product make the higher prices worth it (I also live in Nevada so my shipping isn't as high as some others and it gets here rather quick)! I do also like Nature's Garden for Fragrance oils.


----------



## Badger (Apr 12, 2013)

I use Wholesale Supplier Plus for most of my oils and such.  I bought my lye from Essential Depot.  WSP has free shipping on orders over $30, so if you can put in an order for at least that amount, it makes it worth it to do so and save the shipping costs.  ED has various deals on their lye and you can shop around for the best deal for you.  I am not sure where you live so the free shipping deals may work out to cheaper then some of the other deals.  The Lye Guy is another good lye supplier as well.   I tend to avoid Bramble Berry as I am on the east coast and shipping gets really pricy.  I made my first purchase from Bramble Berry also though.  I may have to put some more orders in through them for some of their fragrances that I like, or I may try comparing them with WSP varieties of similar scents.  I hope this was helpful


----------



## Soapman Ryan (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh, forgot to mention, I also purchased my lye from Essential Depot. They are a great company with great prices. I'll have to look into WSP, but I will still be comparing before I place my next oil and butters purchase. $30 for free shipping is a nice option. Spending $30 is not a problem.


----------



## Genny (Apr 12, 2013)

My favorite supplier depends on what you're looking for.
Bulk oils/butters: Soapers Choice
Fragrance Oils :Nature's Garden Candles, Brambleberry, Bitter Creek North & Scent-Works
Containers: SKS & Sunshine Container
Herbs/Spices/EO's: Mountain Rose Herbs, MMS, Liberty Natural & From Nature With Love


With WSP, I find it annoying that right before one of their sales on an item, they raise the price.  I also find some of their business practices to be quite deceptive, like their "certified natural fragrances".  They're "certified" by them.  Unfortunately there are some things that I can't live without there, so I order from Soapdepot.org, which is owned by a fellow soaper & she's a distributor for some of WSP's products.  They also sell other soaping stuff as well.


----------



## lsg (Apr 12, 2013)

I have several suppliers that I like.  Wholesale Supplies Plus, Soaper's Choice, Essential Depot, Brambleberry, Camden Grey, Nature's Garden, and the Herbarie to name a few.  I use Wholesale Supplies Plus as much as I can and whenever their prices are close to the competitors because they don't charge a shipping fee.  Whenever one of them have a good sale on, I usually demonstrate my loyalty.


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 12, 2013)

I do like Brambleberry's FOs.  They all ship in amber glass bottles, so that should be factored in to the cost.  A lot of other suppliers ship in plastic.  I've also been pleased with the staying power of many of BB's FOs.  It takes me a while to get my order once placed, but I'm on the opposite side of the country.   

WSP also ships in glass bottles, so if you figure shipping is added, it's not a bad deal.  I agree that some of their tactics are deceptive, but I have not yet had a bad experience with WSP.  I do comparison shop and will buy from WSP when it's cheaper.  I buy many of my additives from WSP like calendula petals, clays, etc.

I like Essential Depot for my lye, but that's about all I will buy from them.  The shea butter wasn't quite what I hoped for.  Loved the tallow, but it's expensive.  

Soaper's Choice is good for oils if you buy in bulk.  

I do like many of Nature's Garden, Aroma Haven/Rustic Essentials, and DayStar's FO's.  They all ship in plastic, but AHRE uses a harder plastic.  I know I should transfer all my FO's in plastic to glass, but it makes me cringe to think about all those wasted plastic containers.


----------



## Marilyna (Apr 12, 2013)

For FOs I like Candle Source & Bitter Creek North.  I get shea butter and cello bags from Ebay.  I get labels from www.labelsbythesheet.com.  For colorants, TKB Trading (but shipping is slow).  
I do like Brambleberry for a couple of things.  They have good prices on lotion bottles, plus they have a great all around selection, which sometimes comes in handy.
I've been getting my lye & coconut oil from the local grocery store, but when I get bigger will pick up my lye from a local chemical company and order coconut oil from WSP.


----------



## Soapman Ryan (Apr 12, 2013)

kharmon320 said:


> I do like Brambleberry's FOs.  They all ship in amber glass bottles, so that should be factored in to the cost.  A lot of other suppliers ship in plastic.  I've also been pleased with the staying power of many of BB's FOs.  It takes me a while to get my order once placed, but I'm on the opposite side of the country.
> 
> WSP also ships in glass bottles, so if you figure shipping is added, it's not a bad deal.  I agree that some of their tactics are deceptive, but I have not yet had a bad experience with WSP.  I do comparison shop and will buy from WSP when it's cheaper.  I buy many of my additives from WSP like calendula petals, clays, etc.
> 
> ...



kharmon320,
Thanks, that's good to know Brambleberry uses amber glass bottles.


----------

